# Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Hier möchte ich euch mal kurz meinen Teich und meinen Garten vorstellen.

Allerdings ist es immer noch im Anfangsstadium  ich brauche noch ein paar Jahre bis der Garten so aussieht wie er soll.
Grundstück 2000m² 

Gruß Koido


----------



## Maifisch (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hallo Koido!
Das sind echt wunderschöne Fotos von deinem Teich und dem Garten. Also ich krieg da feuchte Augen, das ist ja ein Wahnsinns Grundstück!!! Sehr schön angelegt und gemacht, meinen tiefen Respekt!

LG Sonja


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Servus Koido

Herzlich Willkommen

Die Gartengestaltung ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack ...

Einzig der Teich ist mir zu Formal ... würde ich mir mehr mit Buchten und Schmalstellen wünschen ... so ähnlich wie bei meinen damaligen Schwimmteich ...

Da es aber ein Koiteich ist, ist es schon so ok. ... die Strömung würde ja sonst nicht passen ...

Freue mich schon auf regen Wissens- und Gedankenaustausch


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

@Maifisch

Moin Sonja

Schön das es dir gefällt Es ist aber erst die eine Hälfte des Gartens, die andere fangen wir dieses Jahr an

@Digicat

Moin,
das mit der Form hast du ja schon richtig gesagt, nur wegen Koiteich und Strömung!
Hätte es auch gerne etwas anders gemacht aber wir sind ja auch noch nicht ganz fertig!
Die Randgestalltung wird noch geändert, kleine Steine gegen Felsen und Pflanzen ausgetauscht z.B.Azzaleen,Wachholder usw.
Soll ja irgendwann ein japanischer Garten werden
Und somit können wir die Form mit den Felsen noch etwas brechen!

Gruß Koido


----------



## blackpainter (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

wirklich toller Garten..gefällt mir


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*



blackpainter schrieb:


> wirklich toller Garten..gefällt mir



Vielen Dank

Gruß Koido


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

ich finde das gesamtpaket auch klasse!


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin Katja

Vielen Dank
Dann hoffe ich mal das euch die zweite Hälfte vom Garten später auch gefällt!

Gruß Koido


----------



## tyler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hallo Koido ,traumhaft schöööön.Von Hand ausgebuddelt?Mein Respekt


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

also neeee ... nu sei mal ehrlich, das haste auf irgend ner Gartenschau fotografiert ! 

 , mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail und guten Ideen ein schönes Gesamtkonzept angelegt! 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Tyler

Nee das hätte mir dann doch zu lange gedauert

Gruß Koido


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> also neeee ... nu sei mal ehrlich, das haste auf irgend ner Gartenschau fotografiert !
> 
> , mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail und guten Ideen ein schönes Gesamtkonzept angelegt!
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel



Ja, auf meiner eigenen

Schön das es so gut ankommt,das spornt an
Und ihr habt ja noch gar nicht alles gesehen!

Gruß Koido


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

wie um alles in der welt habt ihr da folie verlegt? gibts davon fotos?



> Und ihr habt ja noch gar nicht alles gesehen



 was gibts denn noch? jetzt musst du´s aber auch zeigen


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Katja

Sicher gibt es da Fotos von
Werde mal ebend ein paar raus suchen und dann bekommst du sie!
Den Rest vom Garten zeig ich später ist noch Baustelle

Gruß Koido


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hier die Bilder!!!!


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hier noch ein paar!


----------



## Darven (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hammer ! 

Meine Hochachtung! Ich bin ja selten neidisch, aber bei dem Anblick überleg ich´s mir vielleicht doch mal.   Allein die Größe - Traumhaft!


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Marlies

Vielen Dank
Hobby ist Hobby dafür haben wir ja die 2000m² gekauft um es ausleben zu können!
Sollte jetzt auch für die nächsten 10 Jahre reichen
Obwohl ich schon überlegt habe drum herum auch noch was zu kaufen damit ich den Hintergrund noch schön machen kann, ist mir zu offen! Aber da ist es wieder das liebe Geld
Mal sehen was die Jahre bringen,aber ich denke meine Kinder oder Enkelkinder werden einen schönen Ort der erholung haben

Gruß Koido


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Krass,

das hätte ich auch gerne ... aber dann hätte ich ein Wassergrundstück (leider macht mein Gatte da nicht mit   )

Herzlich Willkommen ... und spare bloß nicht an Bildern, ich kann mich gar nicht satt genug dran sehen.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich da noch ausreichend Anregungen für meine Baustelle samt Umgebung 

Mandy


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Mandy

Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Überzeugungsarbeit
Wenn er sieht wie es aussehen könnte kommt er vieleicht auf den Geschmack!
Ich werde euch mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden halten,versprochen!

Gruß Koido


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Koido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Markus

Vielen Dank!

Immer schön wenn es den Leuten gefällt


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hallo Koido,
ich bin echt begeistert ob Deiner Fotos   !
Bleib' dem Forum ja gewogen, nicht jedem ist es vergönnt, über ein großes Grundstück zu gebieten, und dieses auch nach eigenem Wunsch zu gestalten !
Um mich noch mal klar auszudrücken: es geht hier um keinen Neid wegen irgendwelcher Kosten, sondern um die Konsequenz, eine Idee umzusetzen. Dass das Ergebnis mir dabei auch noch gefällt, ist einfach nur Zugabe . (Rein persönlich hätte ich erst mal Probleme, mit so einem Grundstück was anzufangen - was nicht heißt, dass ich gern von solchen Möglichkeiten träume ). Also von mir einfach nur: .


----------



## katja (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

danke für die fotodoku 

seh ich das richtig? die folie war am stück? was wog die rolle denn?


----------



## Koido (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Koido,
> ich bin echt begeistert ob Deiner Fotos   !
> Bleib' dem Forum ja gewogen, nicht jedem ist es vergönnt, über ein großes Grundstück zu gebieten, und dieses auch nach eigenem Wunsch zu gestalten !
> Um mich noch mal klar auszudrücken: es geht hier um keinen Neid wegen irgendwelcher Kosten, sondern um die Konsequenz, eine Idee umzusetzen. Dass das Ergebnis mir dabei auch noch gefällt, ist einfach nur Zugabe . (Rein persönlich hätte ich erst mal Probleme, mit so einem Grundstück was anzufangen - was nicht heißt, dass ich gern von solchen Möglichkeiten träume ). Also von mir einfach nur: .



Moin Rolf

Vielen Dank!
Ich ist auch auf gar keinen Fall meine Absicht Neid zu erzeugen!!
Ich bin froh das ich die Möglichkeit mit dem Grundstück und dem Teich hatte und sie auch nutzen konnte.So kann ich nun mein Hobby ausleben.
Mir sagen immer sehr viele, das sie mit so einem Grunstück gar nichts anzufangen wüssten(gestaltungstechnisch) aber wenn der Kopf voll ist wie bei mir und mann Spaß dran hat dann geht das sehr gut
Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten!

@ katja

Bitte bitte

Die Folie wurde in insgesamt 4 Stücken verlegt und verschweißt, natürlich so gut es ging Faltenfrei!


----------



## Koido (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin zusammen!

Habe ganz vergessen, unser Teich hat auch Bewohner

Gruß Koido


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Koido,

 

Ist das etwa ein Kumonryu in Doits? Wo hast Du den her?
So einen Orca such ich schon ewig ...

Mandy


----------



## Koido (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Mandy

So ist es Den habe ich von einem Freund übernommen der leider das Hobby aufgegeben hat
Ist auch ein echt schönes Tier wie ich finde! Habe noch einen davon ,allerdings ist er noch blau und somit noch ein Überaschungsei was das Schwarz angeht

Gruß Koido


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Ein wunderschönes Tier ... behandel ihn  gut, sonst hole ich ihn ab 

Mandy


----------



## Koido (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Keine Angst, das werde ich tun
Er soll ja schließlich bei mir bleiben

Gruß Koido


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

...  ...


----------



## Koido (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Mandy

Sehr gut durchdacht und geplant das ganze
Wird bestimmt ein sehr schöner Teich! Bin mal gespannt wie das Endresultat ausschaut!
Weiter so und viel Glück weiterhin.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*



Koido schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie das Endresultat ausschaut!



Ha, ich auch ... 
Hoffentlich das klappt auch alles so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe ... wäre bescheiden wenn nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Koido (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Mandy

Ich glaube es klappt nie so wie mann es sich vorgestellt hat
Aber einfach weitermachen wie geplant, dann wird das schon!
Wann soll er denn fertig sein?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Moonlight (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Am 20.06. soll die Bodenplatte gemacht werden und bis 15.07. haben wir dann Urlaub.
Wäre prima, wenn er bis Urlaubsende fertig werden würde. 
Ein genaues Datum steht aber nicht fest.

Mandy


----------



## Koido (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Mandy

Bei diesem sche... Wetter kommt ihr sicherlich nicht so schnell voran oder?
Ich hasse es wenn ich nichts machen kann:evil
Habe aber meine neue Pumpe bekommen Osaga ORP 50000 Somit bin ich jetzt bei 70000L und Flowmäßig am Limit!
Fehlt jetzt nur noch der Trommler

Gruß Matze


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Nicht wirklich. Bin gestern im Lehmmatsch fast ausgerutscht :evil
Aber das nützt nichts ... ich muß, ob ich will oder nicht ...

Ein Trommler für 300000l ... muß ja ein Riesenklopper sein 

Mandy


----------



## Koido (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Mandy

Ich habe mir heute einen Trommler angesehen!
Ein Freund hat noch einen liegen da er sich einen neuen gebaut hat.
Den werde ich mir jetzt umbauen und an meine Größe anpassen!
Trommeldurchmesser 92cm und Länge momentan noch 45cm die ich aber auf 1-1,20 m verlängern werde!
Da ich im Moment ja nur 70000 L Flow habe müsste er wohl nicht ganz so groß sein,aber wer weiß was noch kommt Ich will ja nicht alles doppelt bauen!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Koido (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin zusammen

Denen die es interessiert wollte ich schon mal sagen das wir in der nächsten Staffel von "Ab ins Beet" dabei sind!
Wird auf jeden Fall ein schönes Projekt was auch einige interessieren könnte

Gruß Matze


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Oh klasse , da Schau ich garantiert rein....wann beginnt die nächste Staffel ?


----------



## Koido (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Karin

Ich denke sie wird wieder ab März los gehen!
Werde aber die genauen Sendetermiene bekannt geben.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Connemara (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Klasse...da schau ich auf jeden Fall auch mal rein!


----------



## Koido (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin Birgit

Wir freuen uns über jeden der es sich ansieht und dem es gefällt

Gruß zurück!


----------



## Koido (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin zusammen

Der zweite Teil hat begonnen
Es gibt zwei weitere Teiche mit verschiedenen Arten der überquerung,viel Trockenwasser,unser erstes "Ab ins Beet" Projekt,einen großen Wasserfall und einige andere interessante Projekte!
Hier mal die Bilder von den ersten Grobarbeiten!

Gruß Matze


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Puh, fettes Objekt aber Klasse!
So weit weg bist du/ihr nicht von mir und ich würd mir das gern mal ansehen, wenn´s nicht stört!


----------



## Koido (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Günter

Kannst gerne vorbei kommen wir sind am arbeiten
Ich kann dir sonst auch meine Nummer schicken dann kannst du vorher kurz durchrufen!

Gruß Matze


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Na so schnell geht es grad nicht, weil hie auch grade mal soviel ansteht!
Ich melde mich aber gerne bei euch, wenn ich es absehen kann.
In der Zwischenzeit werd ich hier bei dir interressiert weiter lesen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

moin Matze,
ich kriege auch gerade Kulleraugen... Dunnerkiel... was für'n Projekt!
Dürfen wir auch gucken kommen?? Vll. zusammen mit Günter, wir wohnen nämlich quasi "um die Ecke" voneinander....


----------



## Koido (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin Eva-Maria

Na sicher doch,freuen uns immer wenn es jemandem gefällt!
Wo ist denn um die Ecke wenn mann fragen darf?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Wir leben in der Nähe von Lüneburg... und lt Mitgliederkarte sind's nur 72 km zu Dir.
Günter wohnt gleich "um die Ecke"


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> moin Matze,
> ich kriege auch gerade Kulleraugen... Dunnerkiel... was für'n Projekt!
> Dürfen wir auch gucken kommen?? Vll. zusammen mit Günter, wir wohnen nämlich quasi "um die Ecke" voneinander....



Jup, das auch ne gute Idee, ich wäre dabei


----------



## Koido (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey zusammen

Wie schon gesagt seid ihr herzlich willkommen
Können ja für´s Frühjahr mal versuchen einen Termin zu finden!

Gruß Matze


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Wie gesagt ich wäre im Frühjahr dabei.


----------



## Koido (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Günter

Na dann sehen wir uns im Frühjahr
Freue mich!
Kaffee???

Gruß Matze


----------



## Moonlight (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Matze,

Willst Du damit sagen, dass Ihr bei "Ab ins Bett" mitgemacht habt :schizo

Auf die neuen Staffeln freue ich mich schon tierisch ... ist immer so unterhaltsam und lustig 

Mandy


----------



## Koido (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey Mandy

Genau das will ich sagen
Freue mich auch schon auf die neue Staffel und bin gespannt was sie aus unserem Material gemacht haben
Werden wieder super Sachen dabei sein!

Guten Rutsch und liebe Grüße Matze


----------



## Moonlight (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Super, da freu ich mich schon doppelt.
Ingo und Marion waren ja schon unterhaltsam ... na mal sehen wie Du Dich so machst 

Gesundes neues Jahr ...

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hi, 
ich bin auch nur 75 km von Euch weg, will im Frühjahr auch mal gucken kommen und Ideen klauen.
Hab nämlich auch noch viiieeel Platz, und keine Ideen !


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin Jo,
na dann können wir uns doch evtl. mit Eva und dir, mal im Frühjahr nen schönen Samstag ausdenken.


----------



## jolantha (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Ja, Günther können wir gerne machen !
Aaaaaber, ich hätte dann auch gerne schönes Wetter


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin zusammen,
sollte sich doch machen lassen... müssen wir halt etwas kurzfristiger planen,
daß wir uns einigermaßen auf die Wettervorhersage verlassen können


----------



## Peter S (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Alle Achtung.Bist du Landschaftsgärtner? Wunderschön angelegt. Gutes Auge für die Proportionen und der Materialien. Von mir 5 Sterne.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## Koido (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Hey zusammen

Na dann lasst es mich einfach wissen wann dieser Tag ist und wir bekommen das hin
Freu mich!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Koido (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Teiches*

Moin Peter S

Nein ich bin kein Landschaftsgärtner
Ist einfach nur Hobby,aber schön das es dir gefällt. In diesem Jahr wird aber auch noch einiges umgebaut soll ja jetzt in richtung Japan gehen

Gruß Matze


----------

